# ACS Validated-Next Steps?



## Seekingadvise (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi All,
I am in US right now (Originally from India) and wanted to get my Australian PR-ship under GSM subclass 175. 
I got my ACS skills assessment approval yesterday and they they find my skills suitable for migration under GSM.

I was wondering what my next step should be(I am applying on my own). Should I get the police Clearance certicates done first(From India and US)? Or can I just submit my paperwork with the Australian Immigration and wait for an appropriate time for them to request for my PCC and Medical? Will they ask for PCC first or later?

Is there anyone in the US who is following my route currently? Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Seekingadvise said:


> Hi All,
> I am in US right now (Originally from India) and wanted to get my Australian PR-ship under GSM subclass 175.
> I got my ACS skills assessment approval yesterday and they they find my skills suitable for migration under GSM.
> 
> ...


Fill out your 175 application online. Do NOT get your PCC & Medicals done until requested by a CO.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll add one more thing, get your docs in order for India (contact the Indian Consulate for steps), for the US you will need to get two police checks: one is the local police dept and the other is an FBI clearance, the FBI can take months.

It is important you wait for the request from AU Immi because if you do it too early and 12 months passes then you can be asked to repeat the police checks.

The two things you need to wait for: Police check requests and Medicals. 



Seekingadvise said:


> Hi All,
> I am in US right now (Originally from India) and wanted to get my Australian PR-ship under GSM subclass 175.
> I got my ACS skills assessment approval yesterday and they they find my skills suitable for migration under GSM.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

Since amaslam and mat has already replied, i got nothing to add except for a "welcome to the forum".


----------



## Seekingadvise (Jan 25, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> Since amaslam and mat has already replied, i got nothing to add except for a "welcome to the forum".


Thank You all for your help here. This is a very friendly board. 

I have pulled the application together on the Website. Seems pretty straightforward. A few questions:
1) Once I have submitted it online, will I have to upload the certified copies of the documents? Or will I have to send the copies via snail-mail to their australian address(Adelaide Skilled Processing Center)? Or is it Both?

2) I already provided them with my IELTS registration #, would I still have to upload/send them a certified copy of the Result report?

3) And lastly, should I get my wife to take the IELTS exam also? Currently, only I have taken the test and have a "Proficient" score.

Thanks
Seeking Advise.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI Again

First and foremost, dont apply till you have your ielts transcript in hand, mr.india (another forum member) had to withdraw his application because his application date was one day before the date on the IELTS transcript. another member's application was rejected (alizulf) because his agent did not suggest he send the ielts score card along with the documents. though he has his visa now (did it all over again on his own) but it wasnt worth it.

now to your questions
1. If you upload color scans of the originals, they need not be attested.

2. the transcript for ielts has to be uploaded, again either b/w attested or color scan

3. it depends, if you can prove she did her education in english medium, you can skip it. all you need is a personalised letter form the univ and school stating all the subjects were in english and they do give you a waiver. lot of people have done it here, to the most, if they are not satisfied, they will ask you to pay second installment which is the amount for tuition in english language once you reach. But again, i have seen many ppl make it with just the letter form school & college


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Folks are friendly and helpful here but they've not given you the complete steps since you didn't ask for it. 

Failure to adhere to each step will cause your application to be rejected. If you think that won't happen to you you are obviously mistaken. I read on an agent's website that 50% of applications are rejected due to a myriad of reasons.

Please go through DIAC's website multiple times.


----------



## Seekingadvise (Jan 25, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> HI Again
> 
> First and foremost, dont apply till you have your ielts transcript in hand, mr.india (another forum member) had to withdraw his application because his application date was one day before the date on the IELTS transcript. another member's application was rejected (alizulf) because his agent did not suggest he send the ielts score card along with the documents. though he has his visa now (did it all over again on his own) but it wasnt worth it.
> 
> ...


Hi Anj1976 and riversandlakes,
Thank you for your suggestions here.

Actually, I already have my IELTS score (8,8,8.5,8) so I think I should be good there.

And if I understand this correctly, Upon uploading colored copies of all my documents(uncertified ones), I don't have to send certified copies in Snail-mail to DIAC, correct?

Thanks
SeekingAdvise.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes you dont need to. i mean no you dont need to send copies to DIAC, that practice is for ACS only


----------



## abbaslums (Apr 7, 2013)

*IELTS Band is Below 6 Bands , IS ACS Letter Assment is useless ???*

After ACS Assement for Visa Category for Example-189,190 or 456, they required IELTS 7-8 Bands each to get points , if we are below IELTS 06 Bands , Is our application is rejected or not process for next step or our point will not given to us? or we will not Eligible for Visa Process , what we will do for this letter for ACS has given to us , it will be useless for us ??? 

So without IELTS , ACS Assment letter is not benefits for us or useless ???

reply us waiting for your reply.

Abbas


----------

